# dump trailer prices



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just recently saw a big tex dump model 12lp12 with barn doors in the rear and no other special features on it.They had it on sale for $6,850 .It seams like a good trailer except that it has 12gauge steel on the floor instead of 10 and it's 12k gvw.Does that price seam to be to steep ?Also it's 6' wide by 12' long.I was maybe thinking of offering 4K for it if it's still there which i think it still is.What does every one else think as far as price.Out in california the dump trailers of the same description go for about $4k whay so much when you get to mass.


----------

